
Ask HN: Dropcam without the camera - thrwawy20160421
Is there a cloud service like Dropcam, but the video can come from anywhere?  I want a service that provides the 7 days of cloud video storage, the app, and the web-based video player with time lapse and DVR-like features.
This might look like a software agent that you install on an old PC with a webcam attached.
======
tdburn
There's a lot of options and implementations. For cloud services there are
foscam cloud, camcloud etc. They require you to open a port on your router (
kind of defeats the ease and security of dropcam type service.) For a home
server there are a bunch of options. Blue iris I think is a big one and there
is sighthound.com Good luck

~~~
thrwawy20160421
Thanks for those recommendations! I also found some software that can upload
to Youtube as well as Dropcam and Google Drive integration!

